# Firefox not remembering login info



## mvdm (Jul 13, 2009)

Lately, Firefox has not been remembering my login info for Puritan board, Yahoo mail, etc.

I've checked my settings to accept cookies, there are no exceptions to this selection, Firefox occasionally has popped up a message asking if I want the browser to remember the password, I say "yes"---yet the problem continues.

Perhaps someone has an idea on what I'm missing to correct this issue.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jul 13, 2009)

Under tools --> options --> security, there's a box that says "Remember Passwords for Sites." Make sure that's checked.


----------



## mvdm (Jul 13, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> Under tools --> options --> security, there's a box that says "Remember Passwords for Sites." Make sure that's checked.



It is checked. Should have mentioned that in my first post. But the problem remains


----------



## christiana (Jul 13, 2009)

Recently my mail wouldnt allow me to write new mail. I could reply and forward but no new messages. My son fixed it by doing a google on the problem. He says to just google what the problem is and you will find the needed info to get it corrected. 
LOL, telling what he did is about as technical as I can be!


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jul 13, 2009)

Have you updated to the latest version of FF?


----------



## Rich Koster (Jul 13, 2009)

Have you enabled the automated update? Sometimes when a new browser gets downloaded, it goes back to default settings and you have to reset all of your personal preferences.


----------



## mvdm (Jul 13, 2009)

Rich Koster said:


> Have you enabled the automated update? Sometimes when a new browser gets downloaded, it goes back to default settings and you have to reset all of your personal preferences.




Anna: yes, I have the latest version.

Rich: I checked this, and I had previously gone through the "reset". While checking it once again just now, I noted again that although I had commanded FF to remember my passwords, etc., I tried the option of having FF generally "remember my browsing history" vs. doing it with a "custom" setting. Voila, that has solved my login problems. Still don't understand why FF would operate this way.

Thanks all for the advice.


----------

